# Diaper Pail Odor



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

OK girls. Lemme see what you're made of. This is one I really don't have a good answer for. We cloth diaper here, and my future Son in Law has a very weak stomach when it comes to odors. So much so that he is seriously considering putting Marky in sposies when he is at his house. (which tears up his bottom in 2 changes) What can I use to keep the odors down or even pleasant when the diaper pail has dipes in it? Any strong odor will make Mike hurl, so we want a soft, light odor killer. Start banging out the suggestions.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Been long time if I remember right all we put was Bleach.But that won't help smell.Maybe Baking Soda.

big rockpile


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

We used Dreft soap in the pail. Of course, we cleaned and rinsed the diapers before putting them in the pail.

Mon


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

We use a dry pail instead of a wet pail. The water and stuff in the pail tends to become a 'poop soup' and really can smell!!! We also would drop in, if the dry pail was a bit off, a few drops of tea tree oil or lavendar oil. Dry baking soda or borax also works well. While at my mother's place a few years ago, both babies were in cloth and we had to wait for the laundrymat once a week to wash dipes, we would spinke dry tide on the dipes. 

Tilly


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Dry pail here to (actually a giant wet bag that will hold way more than 5 days worth of dipes). It gets washed with every load of dipes, TTO added in the rinse. Agree with the baking soda and lavendar too.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

It's not "poop soup" if you clean/rinse the diapers in the toilet BEFORE putting them in the pail! Good grief!

Mon


----------



## fin29 (Jun 4, 2003)

I used my front loader as the diaper pail: after I rinsed the diapers, they went into the washer. I would let the washer fill up with a couple gallons of water, add a bit of oxyclean, and every time a new diaper went in, I ran the washer for about 10 seconds to agitate and get everything wet. At the end of the day, I just drained the washer and ran a regular cycle with detergent on hot. The rubber gasket on the washer kept the stink in. Then I ran the rest of the laundry after the diapers were out. No stink EVER, and you could do it with a top loader as well.

If you want to wet pail it, there is a product on the market that is supposed to trap odors (intended for the "deposit" of an adult who is a little too self-conscious) by creating a barrier on the top of the water in a toilet. They claim it only takes one drop to do a toilet. I can't see why that wouldn't work, provided you can keep the diapers submerged.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Forgot to add:

Disposible can cause problems because either... 

1. they aren't changed when soiled (sometimes hard to tell they've been "used", OR, some people want to "get their money's worth" and leave them on FAR too long)

2. baby's skin is too sensitive to that PARTICULAR brand of disposable, or that brand is too airtight/watertight for that baby. Try a different brand!

fin29, what a fantastic way to handle diapers!

Mon


----------



## shining (Oct 30, 2004)

I used a dry pail, as well. I used baking soda in a mason jar with holes punched in the lid to sprinkle on each diaper when it went in if it was stinky, but I didn't do this very often. We always dumped the poop in the toilet before going in the pail. Overall, the pail hardly ever was stinky!


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

For what it is worth I just watched a show that tested 
baking soda verses activated charcoal for frig odors
and the charcoal worked 10 times better.
You can use the stuff from pet stores for fish tank
cleaning stuff.
I may try that for smelly areas.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Nancy, I was actually wondering about that! Thanks for the tip

We rinse every diaper, even just the wet ones. Ammonia odor is nasty in a small room. We use baking soda in the pail, but no water or soap any more. 

As for the disposables? It's not the diaper materials that is the issue. It's the 49 (seriously) different chemicals in the gel. It's that after they pee once, the gel begins to work its way out of the diaper and gets against his skin. He winds up with burns from the gel on his bottom and his testicles. He winds up with gawd awful dry, raw skin anywhere that the diaper touched, because they draw the moisture right out of his skin. It's just not worth it to me to pollute his life and the planet for an extra 2 seconds of time. 

He has now got quite a stash of really good diapers, and more coming. He's getting 2 minkee lined for overnights. I can't wait! With the cloth diapers, we have no rash, no dry skin, no sores and much easier potty learning, as he can tell when he is wet! It was worth the switch.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

So, try a different brand of disposable! My daughter couldn't wear Pampers...just LOOKING at them her bottom went red and raw. Luv disposables caused no problem whatsoever. Sometime you/whoever may NEED to use disposables..it would be nice to know (in advance) which ones cause no problems.

Mon


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

I have a week stomach also when it comes to odors but I had 5 children. I had to get over it. And I assure you I didn't run from the job of being a dad.
A ppopy diaper went to the toilet asap with my noise in the air. Even the pee'd ones went but my nose wasn't so hard on me with them. 
A few up and downs in a toilet and then flush and keep dipping and it get rid of 99% of the smell. Oh yea. We always put the blue things in the toilet tank that makes the water blue and smell a bit better. 
Then they went into the pail with water and pine-sol. They even have different "flavors". 
The only problem I had was the first 60 seconds into the diaper change. After that a little more cleaning with a rag, some powder and play with baby. What's wrong with me??? This makes me want to have another baby.  Well, it sounds like fun anyway, LOL. 
Dennis

ETA: It's amazing how much you can forget the bad times in 17 years.


----------



## savinggrace (Oct 27, 2005)

I rinse and wring out my diapers really well, they are stacked in an open pail and washed every day. I only have enough diapers to last 1.5 days and they are line dried. 

No smell. 

Additionally, are you certain the diapers are getting 100% clean after each washing? Or is there soap/detergent build up? Are they 100% dry between uses? 

Sometimes the lingering odor can be activated when wet. I would first try washing in as hot of water as you can get maybe even a quick soak in boiling water with a little dish soap, then wash hot with 1/4 the amount of regular detergent/soap, line dry on a sunny day or iron them. 

Good Luck!


----------



## savinggrace (Oct 27, 2005)

Oh I would also wash out the diaper pail with boiling salt water to kill lingering germs ect!

GL!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Your son in law could get one of those diaper pails made for disposable diapers. They have a special top. You put the diaper in the little compartment on the lid, you then move a handle and the compartment does a roll, dropping the diaper into the pail.


----------



## p1gg1e (Aug 20, 2008)

What kind of detergent are you using? I would try washing them really hot and using org. Dawn ( just a bit) and letting it agitate for a long time ( stop the washer and restart it again). Rinse repeat till you dont have suds anymore. You also can add a few tablespoons of Oxy clean or bleach but not to much it damages clothes and can be irritating.

They put so much junk in detergents that they build up in diapers and make them stink.

post the kind of detergant and I can look it up or give you the link to see if that's the issue!


----------

